# Lockheed XST "Have Blue" in 1/72...



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Hi all. In 1992, while I was still in the Air Force, I picked up a 1/72 scale limited production styrene kit of the "Have Blue" stealth prototype. The kit was manufactured by Pegasus out of England.

This is not the kit I have seen recently that is a F-117 in a Gray camo scheme called "Have Blue", but a model of the actual prototype that is roughly 40% the size of the actual production aircraft with the Vertical Stabalizers canted inward.
It also sports one of two multi colored camoflage schemes...very unique amongst stealth aircraft...and UGLY too.

It requires some scratch building...which is of no consequence since I have been doing so on scifi subjects for years....and it is simple items like gear doors.

My question pertains to the landing gear. Those provided in the kit are white metal. I do not work with white metal. I am not familiar with its characteristics..... Will it sag after time under the wieght of the model? Should I take the time and a little bit of effort to scratchbuild a set of plastic landing gear?

Thanks, HAT


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If the model is very heavy, yes, the gear will sag - I have a resin Yukikaze kit that is now kneeling. But if it's a small styrene kit and doesn't weigh a half a pound, I think you may be all right.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

As far as the white metal... Wash it in something like 409, and let it dry. I'd primer it too. pait all the details and then let it dry a few days. finally, attach the part with CA or Epoxy. If the part has a post that sticks into the model, leave THAT area bare, and glue.


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Thanks John P and Y3A,

Actually, being made of styrene and actually somewhat like a regular injection kit...it's pretty light. Only measures about 6 inches long. I will have to add wieght to the nose to keep it from tipping back.....How much I don't know yet.

Thanks again though, HAT


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I have a have blue. It's very light. 
I also scratch built the other prototype from boeing. No photos though. Have to get a digital camera one day.


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Actually, it's gone together quite well. There was no need for any additional wieght...being that the ejection seat is white metal and I didn't even think of that...DOH!!!!.
I went ahead and built a simple rear cockbuilt bulkhead for behind the ejection seat as well as a simple front cockpit console...even though there are no pictures available of what the cockpit looked like.
I have picked up the paints and will begin painting it this weekend.

HAT


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Well, the build and paint job is finished. Now I have a question.........

The kit came with no decals. All the plane has according to the two pictures I can find online as well as the instructions...is the two high vis ejection seat triangles.

Does anyone know of a good aftermarket data sheet available?

HAT


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

www.squdron.com
Do a search for stencil decals for any modern jet fighter.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That's http://www.squadron.com/

I forgot about them. Used to order all the time.


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Thankyou gentlemen,

I'll give them a try. If not...I'll have to try another route I'll guess. It's been waiting since 1992 to be built and finished...what's another few weeks or so for two decals and a good clear coat?

HAT


----------

